# Help a Newbie



## bstatham (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm new to the site and this is my first post so take it easy on me. I am also pretty new to saltwater fishing but have become very interested after a recent offshore trip where I caught a few good size kings and a 200 lb bullshark. I do a lot of surf fishing and catch a lot of ladyfish pretty regularly during the day as well as some recent luck catching little 1-2' sharks using squid around dusk. Unfortunately, I dont live down here in P'cola but my family has a house here and I am usually down here 5-6 weeks out of the year. 

I really would like to try my luck at some king fishing on the gulf pier here or even the pier down in Navarre. I have a new rig I bout recently as a combo deal. I'm pretty pleased with it. It's done pretty well in the surf so far. It's a Penn 850 SSm mounted on a 7' Penn Slammer. I've got plenty of line with this size reel and its spooled with 20lb Suffix. 

I am pretty familiar with your standard 2 hook pyramid sinker set-up. I am not so familiar however with king fishing setups and all. I have bought a few pre-made King rigs with the treble hook and all. I was told at a bait shop that I would have pretty good luck with dead cigar minnows so I do have some of those in the freezer. Do I need to have a a 2'-3' wire lead on my line or can I just tie the rig to my line? Also, this may sound really dumb but, do I need to have some sort of weight or sinker on my line with this king setup?

I may sound like an idiot but this is all just so much information and I am starting to get the hang of it and learn. Everyone has to start somewhere I guess. I do love the water though and just love to be out fishing.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Did you buy duster rigs? Are you looking to fish off of a pier or a boat (seems like pier)? Not sure how many kings you will catch off of a pier.

You will need a leader, either wire or mono.


----------



## bstatham (Jul 26, 2011)

I have no way to fish off of a boat even though I would rather be out on the water. I am stuck to piers. I have heard people having pretty good luck recently in the early morning here at the beach and in Navarre.

No, I don't have dusters. I just have frozen cigar minnows. Maybe the guy at the store steered me in the wrong direction with bait, but atleast it was only 3 bucks.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Frozen cigar minnows will work.


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

get to the peir around 5:00am and float a cigar minow with a king rig (12" leader with small treble hook, and no weight) and get ready. keep the drag a little loose but not too loose. 

If you are going, make sure you have a gaff or net. otherwise dont bother because you will loose the fish. (someone usually has a gaff on the weekends)


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

also you could take a sabiki (be careful) and catch your own bait. ly's, cigs, ect...


----------



## Mullit (Jun 6, 2011)

Your premade wire leaders should be plenty long and should be all you need for getting started. Pay attention to what the guys who catch fish use watch what they are doing. Generally the less wire you use the more bites you will get.


----------



## bstatham (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys! I really appreciate it. I think I am going to go Wednesday morning. I'll let you know how I do. Any of you guys gonna be out there? 

Also, would you guys recommend a pier gaff or a net? I've been told nets are better.


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

well if you wait till the weekends there is usually someone there with a gaff and should help you out on the beach pier. 
if you are going to one of the bridges then i would just take a pier net.
the reason we use a gaff on the weekends is due to so many people, a gaff is just quick, easy, and wont get tangled.
you should be fine with a net on a weekday morning.
gulf breeze bait & tackle sells an awsome net for $29.99
it's made for crabs, but it's huge, and very well made. 
GOOD LUCK


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

are you going to buy a cart?? here's a simple way to make your trips easy.
if you want any tips on building something like this just ask and i'll help you out.


----------



## Mullit (Jun 6, 2011)

I would buy the net first you will almost always need the net unless you only target cobia and kings.


----------



## bstatham (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pointers guys. I would eventually like to get or make a cart, just not right now. I don't have to much gear that i can't carry but I am acquiring gear pretty fast. Before long I might need those plans for making one.

I probably will end up going and looking at the nets at gulf breeze here tonight or tomorrow. Your right, it would just be a good thing to have in general.


----------

